# Funny thing happened at gun store



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

I was in this gun store today and asked to see the HKP2000 in .40sw. Guy handed me a HKP2000SK .40sw. When I said don't you have the one I asked for this guy said the HKP200SK is easer to conceal. I said yeah that nice buts is has a smaller Mag. then the HKP2000 and a shorted BBL. Not that this is a deal killing thing just a fact about the SK.
I looked at it set it down was still looking at it and the guy quickly took it off and came back with a small SW model Auto. in .40sw. And said this is a great handgun we sell many of them.
Funny I came in looking at HKs then while I was still standing there thinking he hauls the HK off and brings the S&W. Oh well I must not have looked like a HK kind of person
.:smt083


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, ya gotta have a mean look to buy an HK :mrgreen:


----------

